
Mathematicians Chase Moonshine’s Shadow (2015) - edwinjm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/mathematicians-chase-moonshine-string-theory-connections-20150312/
======
eecc
One of the links in the story point to a Journal article. 42€ entrance fee
pretty please... dammit Journals must DIAF

~~~
andrepd
Try sci-hub

~~~
GyYZTfWBfQw
> Try sci-hub

I thought you were a law-abiding, morally superior citizen, and the first
comment from another post I find is incitement, which is the encouragement of
another person to commit a crime. Well done, Sir. Made my day. :)

